# Two Truths and a Lie



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

So, the idea is you post two true things about yourself and one thing that's completely false. Put them in any order. Subsequent posters try to guess the lie. Whoever guesses right goes next, posting their truths and lie. If someone guesses right, do let them know so we can keep the game going. If nobody guesses correctly, most recent guesser posts their bit. Also, I know this is a bit much to ask, but try and keep it clean.

I'll go first:
1. I've had writing of mine published.
2. I've been to Bhutan.
3. I've been kissed by John McCain.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 12, 2016)

The third one's a lie?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> The third one's a lie?


Nope. I was an infant when he was on the campaign trail in the 90s. Mother brought me to a rally. Normal political baby-kissing ensued. My mother told me about this when he made his presidential bid in 2007-8. I was somewhat disgusted. So, no, that's not the lie.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

i'd guess number 2 is the lie


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> i'd guess number 2 is the lie


BINGO! I know a lot of people who have been there/are from there, but never give myself. Seems like a cool place though. 

You're up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

Here they are. good luck figuring out the lie.
1: I like watching football (american)
2: A team of doctors said I should have died 23 years ago.
3: I've been ranked in the top 200 scores worldwide on a video game before.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 12, 2016)

Number two?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

Number 1. I bet you're into REAL football (soccer).


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Number two?


you'd be wrong...the day I was born, my team of doctors gave me less than 24 hours to live...


Jarren said:


> Number 1. I bet you're into REAL football (soccer).


I actually dislike almost all professional sports except hockey. so you got it right.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

Okay then.

1. I'm the child of an undocumented immigrant.
2. I held the state record for high jump in high school, briefly.
3. I've never gotten a ticket.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

idk why, but i say 3


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> idk why, but i say 3


Correct. I've gotten three parking tickets. Two due to incompetent campus police, and one because I forgot I parked in a metered spot.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

Here are three more.
1: been hit by a car twice while riding my bike with no injuries
2: I've been arrested before reaching high school age
3: never had any injuries needing an aid to heal (crutches, cast, stiches etc.)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 12, 2016)

Three?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

nope


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 12, 2016)

One?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

Nope, i've never been arrested or gotten a ticket.


----------



## DizzyDice (Oct 12, 2016)

2 then?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Lol. I'll give this a shot. 

1. I was almost forced to shoot someone in the head when I was 13.
2. My Dad was almost recruited by the CIA during the Vietnam Conflict.
3. I've never seen any of the Twilight movies.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Nope, i've never been arrested or gotten a ticket.


Wish I could say the same.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. I'll give this a shot.
> 
> 1. I was almost forced to shoot someone in the head when I was 13.
> 2. My Dad was almost recruited by the CIA during the Vietnam Conflict.
> 3. I've never seen any of the Twilight movies.


I guess I'm automatically disqualified to answer yours...


----------



## Andromedahl (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lol. I'll give this a shot.


You're supposed to guess someone's lie correctly first before you can post your three's.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Yep


bhutrflai said:


> I guess I'm automatically disqualified to answer yours...[/QUOTE


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> You're supposed to guess someone's lie correctly first before you can post your three's.


Well crap. I guess I cheated. Sorry.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

I think the last question might have gotten a little mixed up. The first answerer said #1, but when the questioner said no, he stated he hadn't ever been arrested, but that was the answer for #2. The next person guessed #2, but there has been no response. 

So....


----------



## tales (Oct 12, 2016)

I think @DizzyDice won... But should we just roll with the newest three? If so, I am going to guess 3. If my guess is correct.... (nod of respect)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

Dizzy was right, but the other two were already guessed so i gave the answer


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Dizzy was right, but the other two were already guessed so i gave the answer


Oops. Sorry. I guess I just read it wrong. And then Dizzy kinda got left hanging. 

I guess it's up to Dizzy who goes next...?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 12, 2016)

Well technically nobody guessed mine, as 1 & 3 were already guessed prior to Dizzy's attempt so i gave the answer as it was the one one left. Idk who goes next...


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Well technically nobody guessed mine, as 1 & 3 were already guessed prior to Dizzy's attempt so i gave the answer as it was the one one left. Idk who goes next...


Yeah, the process of elimination doesn't take very long huh? Not a bad thing tho, just might be a bit confusing.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

Just roll with Okami's post for now. We'll at least try and get a rhythm going.

I'm guessing #2 was false.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

Number 2 is true. My dad was approached several times during his MP training. His answer was always no. He served as a MP during Vietnam.


Jarren said:


> Just roll with Okami's post for now. We'll at least try and get a rhythm going.
> 
> I'm guessing #2 was false.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 12, 2016)

tales said:


> I think @DizzyDice won... But should we just roll with the newest three? If so, I am going to guess 3. If my guess is correct.... (nod of respect)


Tales, you're right. I have seen Twilight. All but the last one. How bout Taylor Lautner! Can not believe she picked the pasty white bloodsucking guy over that tall dark wolf of a man!


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Tales, you're right. I have seen Twilight. All but the last one. How bout Taylor Lockner! Can not believe she picked the pasty white bloodsucking guy over that tall dark wolf of a man!


I always though the wolf was hotter!!


----------



## tales (Oct 12, 2016)

So... I guess it's my turn then?


I programmed a 2d mech-warrior game for a ti-85
I have done an art commission
I am currently taking 6 AP (advanced placement) courses in High-school.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Gonna go with #3. Not bc I don't think you could handle it, but bc that's a hell of a course load.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

tales said:


> So... I guess it's my turn then?
> 
> 
> I programmed a 2d mech-warrior game for a ti-85
> ...


I'm gonna guess that number 3 is the lie (if it's true, I do not envy you, especially with the homework load it must be putting on you).


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I'm gonna guess that number 3 is the lie (if it's true, I do not envy you, especially with the homework load it must be putting on you).


(Damn I think we hit post at the same time! Who gets it if we're both right?)


----------



## Jarren (Oct 12, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> (Damn I think we hit post at the same time! Who gets it if we're both right?)


Whoever replied first (You in this case).


----------



## tales (Oct 12, 2016)

Well, as it happens, I AM in 6 AP courses.... B-C average in them, but I manage.


----------



## bhutrflai (Oct 12, 2016)

tales said:


> Well, as it happens, I AM in 6 AP courses.... B-C average in them, but I manage.


Damn son, that's great!! Keep up the good work!! Taking those now can def make college easier if that's the way your headed.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

i'm guessing #1?


----------



## tales (Oct 13, 2016)

False again. XD I just finished programming it yesterday. Took me 8-months to develop, but it's actually quite fun to see my teachers' reactions to it.

So, I guess whoever posts next gets to post their three? Is that how we'll roll with this? Seems like it would make a lot of sense.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 13, 2016)

I would have thought you'd have done a commission by now.

Okay, guess I'm up.

1. I almost divulged a bunch of corporate secrets last night and my job was very much in question this morning.
2. I've been late for work because of a llama.
3. I've had to perform CPR on someone.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 13, 2016)

#3?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 13, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> #3?


Correct. I've always been trained in it, and I've had a few jobs that made it more likely I'd do it, but I never had to.

You're up.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

1: inspired enough people to hate me in Star Wars Battlefront 2 that they made over a dozen clans dedicated to it (some of which still await my return on unofficial multiplayer servers)
2: once got 128 kills in a Star Wars Battlefront 2 match out of 150 needed to win (all of them headshots)
3: never held a world-wide number 1 record score in a video games leaderboard.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

You're actually wrong lol, everyone including me was calling "bullshit" on the results screen.


----------



## tales (Oct 14, 2016)

3? Haters in Star Wars Battlefront 2 are pretty easy to come by... if you got 128 kills, I wouldn't be surprised by that many haters.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

tales said:


> 3? Haters in Star Wars Battlefront 2 are pretty easy to come by... if you got 128 kills, I wouldn't be surprised by that many haters.


they weren't hard to come by...remember a user going by the name of Sgt.Striker? (that was me) and yes, #3 is the lie. It was on a race in GTA Online, and I have the in-game medal/achievement thing to prove it.


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

I wonder if I could give it a go?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

Tranceptor_Veltro said:


> I wonder if I could give it a go?


you'd have to guess Tales' lie when he posts his answers, or otherwise get someones correct before you can post yours


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

Alright then


----------



## tales (Oct 14, 2016)

Sorry, I was AFK.


I am likely to lose power at my house and/or have a tree crash into my house tomorrow
I have more games in my steam library, than I have games for my home console.
I know Java, C#, and Python


----------



## tales (Oct 14, 2016)

LemonLeman said:


> Well, after sleeping and seeing I'm a day late for a response...
> I am indeed surprised.
> 
> Anyway, I'll give it a go:
> ...


Em, in order to post your three, you have to guess correctly...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

tales said:


> Sorry, I was AFK.
> 
> 
> I am likely to lose power at my house and/or have a tree crash into my house tomorrow
> ...


I guess #1, considering you said you programmed that game and you're likely a pc gamer the steam thing wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

tales said:


> Sorry, I was AFK.
> 
> 
> I am likely to lose power at my house and/or have a tree crash into my house tomorrow
> ...


I'll guess #2 is the lie.


----------



## tales (Oct 14, 2016)

All three of you are wrong! I don't know Python. I do know Java and C#. The twin-truth lie-master throne is up for the taking! Who will claim it? (i.e. whoever posts next get's to post their three)


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

I guess I will if it is up for the taking

1. Has created an extensive and in depth universe of a time line surrounding his created planet.

2. Has met and shook the hand of Patrick Stewart.

3. Currently owns four warhammer 40K armies all painted.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

#2?


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

Incorrect, I got to meet him


----------



## Jarren (Oct 14, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> 1. I have two cats they were on a buy one get one free sale.
> 2. I've had wild hallucinations, making me believe I was kidnapped in the middle of the night and someone was actually shooting me in the face.
> 3. I absolutely ADORE reading.
> 
> I wish you luck xD


I'd suggest reading the OP. Guesses are still being made about Tranceptor's post.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 14, 2016)

Tranceptor_Veltro said:


> I guess I will if it is up for the taking
> 
> 1. Has created an extensive and in depth universe of a time line surrounding his created planet.
> 
> ...



IDK What warhammer is, but it sounds expensive
so i'm guessing #3


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 14, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I'd suggest reading the OP. Guesses are still being made about Tranceptor's post.


sorry about that, posted it at like midnight  (I removed it)


----------



## Tranceptor_Veltro (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes it was #3 I only have two painted Armies, Dark Eldar and Eldar.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 15, 2016)

alrighty then, now i go! xD

1. I have two cats they were on a buy one get one free sale.

2. I've had wild hallucinations, making me believe I was kidnapped in the middle of the night and someone was actually shooting me in the face.

3. I absolutely ADORE reading.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

#3?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 15, 2016)

#1 I'll say.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> #3?


it was 3, I dont like reading at all, english class is the bane of my existence xD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> it was 3, I dont like reading at all, english class is the bane of my existence xD


capitalizing adore kind of gave it away

1: has been continuing the same rp story with a friend for the last 10 years straight, without discussing, planning, or even talking about any story/plot details beforehand (at all, even now). just instinct and basically whatever the hell response we choose to give.
2: got hit in the shin with a sledgehammer at 12 years old, leaving little more than a large bruise (was there for two months, but no broken bone)
3: owns a sword and knows how to use it (practices sword-fighting with it, and no, not Kendo)


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 15, 2016)

Three?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 15, 2016)

I guess 1


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Three?


damn, didn't think anyone would guess it that quickly.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 15, 2016)

I didn't know what Kendo was, so why not 

Let's do a video game based one...
1. I've gotten 4 week long cooldowns in a row in CSGO 
2. I've gotten banned from a TTT server in Garrys mod for rdm when I was a traitor
3. I've spent a little less than 1,000 hours on Garrys mod


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 15, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I didn't know what Kendo was, so why not


Kendo=Japanese martial art revolving around sword fighting...
#1


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Kendo=Japanese martial art revolving around sword fighting...
> #1


nope, I soloqueue a lot and my luck is bad so i kept getting matched with toxic people and bots that run in front of you for some reason


----------



## tales (Oct 15, 2016)

#3


----------



## JinxiFox (Oct 16, 2016)

[QUOTE=".

I actually dislike almost all professional sports except hockey. so you got it right.[/QUOTE]
Because Hockey is awesome.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 16, 2016)

JinxiFox said:


> [QUOTE=".
> 
> I actually dislike almost all professional sports except hockey. so you got it right.


Because Hockey is awesome.[/QUOTE]
Damn right


----------



## AtlasImperial (Oct 16, 2016)

1. I was almost diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my skull
2. I hate insects
3. I considered taking steroids


----------



## tales (Oct 16, 2016)

AtlasImperial said:


> 1. I was almost diagnosed with a malignant tumour on my skull
> 2. I hate insects
> 3. I considered taking steroids


You have to wait your turn


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Oct 16, 2016)

tales said:


> You have to wait your turn


1. Hey you're not following the format you boob
2. Or are you?
3. Am I in the wrong?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 16, 2016)

tales said:


> #3


Yup its actually a little less than 2,000 hours (I spend too much time on the computer)


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> 1. Hey you're not following the format you boob
> 2. Or are you?
> 3. Am I in the wrong?


I think it's #4


----------



## tales (Oct 16, 2016)

Okay, so here's my three:
   1. I am going to get Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Special Edition) for free in 11 days
   2. I play Paladins and Team Fortress 2, not Overwatch
   3. I lost power briefly yesterday


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 16, 2016)

tales said:


> Okay, so here's my three:
> 1. I am going to get Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim (Special Edition) for free in 11 days
> 2. I play Paladins and Team Fortress 2, not Overwatch
> 3. I lost power briefly yesterday


I guess 1, and if im wrong you gotta say why m8


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm guessing a lot of people haven't read the rules of the thread, and I had guessed AbyssalRider's 3 first, so I go next.
1. I was an Animal Care Aide for a Nature Center and haven't been bitten once by anything I handled there.
2. I've given oral once.
3. I've seen Halle Berry in real life once.


----------



## tales (Oct 16, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> I'm guessing a lot of people haven't read the rules of the thread, and I had guessed AbyssalRider's 3 first, so I go next.
> 1. I was an Animal Care Aide for a Nature Center and haven't been bitten once by anything I handled there.
> 2. I've given oral once.
> 3. I've seen Halle Berry in real life once.


Hmm... All I know is that RandomNinja quoted my post..... Also, just for the sake of it, I will guess #2

EDIT: I read through it some more, I see where you are coming from. How's this, the winner of yours continues the game, and we just finish up this deviating branch? (i.e. finish the one that's started, and then continue the game with yours)



RandomNinja11 said:


> I guess 1, and if im wrong you gotta say why m8


Wrong. Anyone who owns the base game and all the DLC on steam gets the remaster for free upon release.  So excited.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 16, 2016)

tales said:


> Hmm... All I know is that RandomNinja quoted my post..... Also, just for the sake of it, I will guess #2
> 
> EDIT: I read through it some more, I see where you are coming from. How's this, the winner of yours continues the game, and we just finish up this deviating branch? (i.e. finish the one that's started, and then continue the game with yours)
> 
> ...


Oh, nice! That means i get it too! xD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 17, 2016)

tales said:


> Hmm... All I know is that RandomNinja quoted my post..... Also, just for the sake of it, I will guess #2
> 
> EDIT: I read through it some more, I see where you are coming from. How's this, the winner of yours continues the game, and we just finish up this deviating branch? (i.e. finish the one that's started, and then continue the game with yours)
> 
> ...


2 is right, it is the lie.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Oct 17, 2016)

Allrighty, here we go.

1. I've been licked by a giraffe.
2. I've been in a serious car accident where both vehicles were totaled beyond repair but nobody was injured.
3. I have won an art contest.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Oct 17, 2016)

Oops I'm sorry I wasn't supposed to post that XD


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 17, 2016)

Tigers-on-Unicycles said:


> Allrighty, here we go.
> 
> 1. I've been licked by a giraffe.
> 2. I've been in a serious car accident where both vehicles were totaled beyond repair but nobody was injured.
> 3. I have won an art contest.



I'll guess anyways.

Number 3 is a lie.


----------



## Tigers-on-Unicycles (Oct 17, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> I'll guess anyways.
> 
> Number 3 is a lie.


You are immediately correct and I'm not sure how to feel about that XD


----------



## Storok (Oct 17, 2016)

1. I am muslim
2. I love to eat pork meat
3. I have blue eyes


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

Storok said:


> 1. I am muslim
> 2. I love to eat pork meat
> 3. I have blue eyes


#1 even though Tales is next


----------



## Storok (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> #1 even though Tales is next


how did you know that?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

A: most muslims don't have blue eyes b: i'm pretty sure they don't eat pork.


----------



## tales (Oct 17, 2016)

Just a recap, since I haven't spotted any other answers to my three...
(I figure, since I re-earned the teller-of-truths-and-lies status, I might as well just wrap up the thing I had going, thus removing all confusion)
The two that remain are:

I play Paladins and Team Fortress 2, not Overwatch
I lost power last Saturday, briefly


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

tales said:


> Just a recap, since I haven't spotted any other answers to my three...
> (I figure, since I re-earned the teller-of-truths-and-lies status, I might as well just wrap up the thing I had going, thus removing all confusion)
> The two that remain are:
> 
> ...


#2


----------



## tales (Oct 17, 2016)

Drats! You guessed it! Your turn. (Hands over the key of equivocation)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

1: never experienced romantic feelings towards anyone before this month (pathetic, I know)
2: took the time at lvl 32 in WoW to walk from Ironforge to Eversong Woods (literally halfway across the length of the Eastern Kingdoms continent) just to tame a dragonhawk on my Hunter
3: can't stand listening to Rob Zombie (his music just...bluegh)


----------



## tales (Oct 17, 2016)

#3. You strike me as a person who can appreciate metal.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 1: never experienced romantic feelings towards anyone before this month





Abyssalrider said:


> 2: took the time at lvl 32 in WoW to walk from Ironforge to Eversong Woods


The irony is too fuckin real.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

tales said:


> #3. You strike me as a person who can appreciate metal.


Damn...your right (Rob Zombie is one of my favorite musicians)


Very Hairy Larry said:


> The irony is too fuckin real.


I'm running out of things to put down...don't blame me


----------



## tales (Oct 17, 2016)

Hmm.... 


Abyssalrider said:


> I'm running out of things to put down...


Me too.


I believe my own artwork to be of high quality
I don't really care for sailing
I hate seafood


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 17, 2016)

3 is a lie


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm gonna take a stab a the "self deprecating artist" stereotype and say 1 is the lie.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 17, 2016)

Since they guessed the others I'll have to go with #2


----------



## Jarren (Oct 17, 2016)

*cue the drum-roll*


----------



## RoyalHellfurry (Oct 17, 2016)

-waiting is so boring-


----------



## tales (Oct 18, 2016)

So sorry, but yes, like the stereotype, I don't think my own art work is all that great. @Jarren, your up!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 18, 2016)

tales said:


> So sorry, but yes, like the stereotype, I don't think my own art work is all that great. @Jarren, your up!


most artists don't, I personally think mine is complete crap, even if i'm proud of it.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 18, 2016)

1. I get to work from home today.
2. I'm buying a cold war era battle rifle soon.
3. I've only traveled west of the Mississippi River once in my life.


----------



## tales (Oct 18, 2016)

#3?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 18, 2016)

tales said:


> #3?


Yep. I've never been west of the Mississippi.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 18, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Yep. I've never been west of the Mississippi.


Technically you have because everywhere is west of the Mississippi River; even the stuff that's east.(cuz sphere)


----------



## tales (Oct 18, 2016)

Okay, I really should stop guessing these things right.... I might end up running out of things to list.

1. I finished all but one of the achievements in Dust: An Elysian Tail
2. I won a game of Paladins, when all of my team mates went AFK. (AKA I won a game, 5v1)
3. I have finished the main story lines (Civil war, and Alduin) in Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 18, 2016)

i vote 3


----------



## tales (Oct 18, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> i vote 3


Your right. Darn side quests! "I'm going to stop the dragons! Or, I guess, stop a civil war, or become a werewolf, or become the archmage, or join the thieves guild, or join the dark brotherhood, or .... wait, what was the main objective?" - Every Skyrim Player Ever


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 18, 2016)

ummm some one else i got nothing


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 18, 2016)

Jarren said:


> 1. I get to work from home today.


For a second I thought you lived in your car or something.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

Okay, I guess I'll go again if lockaboss is gonna cede his turn.

1. I am, under ordinary conditions, not eligible for the draft (selective service).
2. I am, based on the American medical association's definition, considered obese, despite have a % bodyfat of under 15.
3. I am significantly taller than my father.


----------



## tales (Oct 19, 2016)

#1? If so, you are quite fortunate.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

tales said:


> #1? If so, you are quite fortunate.


I'm actually a little above the maximum height (6'4" last I checked) for draft selection, they'd have to issue me nonstandard gear if I were selected, and that's just not worth their time. I can still enlist if I want, though, and I still had to register with selective service.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

i'll go #2


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

#3??????


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

Larry's got it! My dad is still an inch taller than me, and he taunts me about it often -_-

You're up.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

noice noice

1. I mooned my school bus twice in the 8th grade.
2. I broke my nose from sneezing 13 times in a row.
3. A friend of mine pushed me into a vending machine and broke it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Larry's got it! My dad is still an inch taller than me, and he taunts me about it often -_-
> 
> You're up.


that's funny i'm an inch taller than my dad


Very Hairy Larry said:


> noice noice
> 
> 1. I mooned my school bus twice in the 8th grade.
> 2. I broke my nose from sneezing 13 times in a row.
> 3. A friend of mine pushed me into a vending machine and broke it.


i'm going with #3


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> noice noice
> 
> 1. I mooned my school bus twice in the 8th grade.
> 2. I broke my nose from sneezing 13 times in a row.
> 3. A friend of mine pushed me into a vending machine and broke it.


I'll say #1 is the lie. I bet you did it FAR more often than that.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I'll say #1 is the lie. I bet you did it FAR more often than that.


Nope. Only twice.
It was the last few days of school and I was just like "fuck it".


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> i'm going with #3


Nope. My friend actually pushed me really fuckin hard into a vending machine and it broke. He was the one they blamed for it though for pushing me in the first place.
Welcome to Jackass, am I right?
cuz.....cuz it was fucking retarded what we did......yea


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

since nobody got it right, and leaving it as open for guessing would be cheating as #2 is the only one left...who goes next?


----------



## tales (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> since nobody got it right, and leaving it as open for guessing would be cheating as #2 is the only one left...who goes next?


It's whoever posts after the second guess fails. Basically, it's your turn Abyssal!


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

^This


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

1: I'm 5'9" and weigh 154 lbs despite eating nearly 4,000 calories a day.
2: I nearly drowned during the spring at 7 because I couldn't swim, joined the local swim team 2 months later.
3: I've been stabbed before.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 1: I'm 5'9" and weigh 154 lbs despite eating nearly 4,000 calories a day.
> 2: I nearly drowned during the spring at 7 because I couldn't swim, joined the local swim team 2 months later.
> 3: I've been stabbed before.


I wanna say 2, but that seems pretty specific. Sooooo, I'm gonna say 3


----------



## tales (Oct 19, 2016)

Going to guess #1


----------



## Jarren (Oct 19, 2016)

I'll throw a guess at 2, as it's still available


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

tales said:


> Going to guess #1


that one is true.


Jarren said:


> I'll throw a guess at 2, as it's still available


also true, it was at my first communion, fell off my grandma's pier and got trapped in the muck. 


Very Hairy Larry said:


> I wanna say 2, but that seems pretty specific. Sooooo, I'm gonna say 3


while I have been stabbed, it wasn't with a knife as it implies, so you guessed right. your up next Larry


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Even more noice

1. My name isn't Larry.
2. I joined the schools' talent show just to burp on stage.
3. I've drank a whole bottle of habanero hot sauce.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

i'm going with #1, the other two seem like something you'd do.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> i'm going with #1, the other two seem like something you'd do.


My name actually isn't Larry. I just chose that name because it rhymed xD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

1: I've hospitalized someone
2: I've almost been shot (practically dared/asked them to do it)
3: Was on a robotics team in middle school that went to a State Championship (but lost)


----------



## tales (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm going to take the optimistic choice, and say #1. Hopefully.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

tales said:


> I'm going to take the optimistic choice, and say #1. Hopefully.


lying about hospitalizing someone is more optimistic than meaning that I truthfully said I practically dared someone with a loaded gun to shoot me? regardless you're wrong.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 1: I've hospitalized someone
> 2: I've almost been shot (practically dared/asked them to do it)
> 3: Was on a robotics team in middle school that went to a State Championship (but lost)


Wait, tf you doing? You didn't guess the lie, but whatever.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Wait, tf you doing? You didn't guess the lie, but whatever.


my bad, I misread your post lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

Though now i'm curious what your guess would be.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 19, 2016)

#3?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 19, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> #3?


not gonna lie, i'm really disappointed you didn't pick #2, is it that obvious? it was a LEGO robotics team, and we did go to the state championship, but it wasn't true robotics. so it was the lie.


----------



## tales (Oct 19, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> not gonna lie, i'm really disappointed you didn't pick #2, is it that obvious? it was a LEGO robotics team, and we did go to the state championship, but it wasn't true robotics. so it was the lie.


Stop making half-truths! It's confusing! (Nah, just kidding, it's cool. Although it is a bit annoying...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Nobody questions thr story behind #2 being true? Seriously?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Nope. Only twice.
> It was the last few days of school and I was just like "fuck it".


Yeah, ik that logic. On the last day of 7th grade before i was moving literally across the world I flipped off all the jackasses that bullied me in any way just really smugly walking down addressing everyone that was an ass to me whenever and however 
Yolo, amirite


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 1: I've hospitalized someone
> 2: I've almost been shot (practically dared/asked them to do it)
> 3: Was on a robotics team in middle school that went to a State Championship (but lost)


What's with you and harm?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> What's with you and harm?


Most of my true stories involving injury or harm sound like complete bulkshit, so naturally I share them here to see who guesses they're a lie.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> Yeah, ik that logic. On the last day of 7th grade before i was moving literally across the world I flipped off all the jackasses that bullied me in any way just really smugly walking down addressing everyone that was an ass to me whenever and however
> Yolo, amirite


Ummm, yeah, I can't really relate to that because I was never bullied before. And I showed the bus my pale bare ass, not the fuckin finger.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Ummm, yeah, I can't really relate to that because I was never bullied before. And I showed the bus my pale bare ass, not the fuckin finger.


cuz flipping them off is so much worse than dropping your pants and showing them your ass?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> cuz flipping them off is so much worse than dropping your pants and showing them your ass?


I wasn't SPECIFICALLY mooning anyone. I was just like, "hey, why tf not"


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I wasn't SPECIFICALLY mooning anyone. I was just like, "hey, why tf not"


you still did it...I flipped off my bus driver once...but that was because the jackass forced me to walk home in 80 degree weather wearing black jeans+sweatshirt ( i lived 2 miles away, nearly passed out from heat stroke by the time I got home an hour later...dead phone battery meant nobody could contact me either)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you still did it...I flipped off my bus driver once...but that was because the jackass forced me to walk home in 80 degree weather wearing black jeans+sweatshirt ( i lived 2 miles away, nearly passed out from heat stroke by the time I got home an hour later...dead phone battery meant nobody could contact me either)


Why would you wear black jeans and a sweatshirt if you knew it was going to be hot as hell out?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Why would you wear black jeans and a sweatshirt if you knew it was going to be hot as hell out?


because air-conditioned school and bus


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> because air-conditioned school and bus


Um, that's not a good explanation why. I'm pretty sure you weren't in the school bus all day. I mean, even then, I would still not even think about wearing what you wore on that day.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Um, that's not a good explanation why. I'm pretty sure you weren't in the school bus all day. I mean, even then, I would still not even think about wearing what you wore on that day.


it was also 40 degrees that morning...the joys of Wisconsin weather lol


----------



## Tao (Oct 21, 2016)

1. I've met Prince Harry of England.
2. I'm terrible at flirting.
3. I saw someone die once.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 21, 2016)

1?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 21, 2016)

I'll throw a guess at number 3.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 21, 2016)

#2 is my guess


----------



## Tao (Oct 21, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> 1?



Yep!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 22, 2016)

1. I've accidentally been to Michigan.
2. I think Chicago O'Hare is a great airport.
3. I've been to Assateague Island.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 22, 2016)

#2 without question


----------



## Jarren (Oct 22, 2016)

I'll say #1. I accidentally went to Massachusetts the other day.


----------



## tales (Oct 22, 2016)

#3 'cuz the others are taken.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you still did it...I flipped off my bus driver once...but that was because the jackass forced me to walk home in 80 degree weather wearing black jeans+sweatshirt ( i lived 2 miles away, nearly passed out from heat stroke by the time I got home an hour later...dead phone battery meant nobody could contact me either)


That reminds me of when I went to school in Germany. I used to whistle all the time on the bus because i'd just figured out how but my bus driver didn't like that so he yelled at me in German (apparnetly told me to stop or he'd kick me off) but ofc, I didn't understand the guy so i just kept whistling
Yeah... nothing ever happened for it


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> #2 without question


Yes. I think that airport shouldn't exist. You might as well drive to your next destination due to the 3+ hours your next flight is delayed.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 23, 2016)

NerdyMunk said:


> Yes. I think that airport shouldn't exist. You might as well drive to your next destination due to the 3+ hours your next flight is delayed.


you made it too obvious, nobody from Chicago is that specific about an airport when it comes to praising them


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 23, 2016)

1: I nearly died from lung failure before 2 years old.
2: I've ridden my mountain bike through city streets a distance of 3 miles in 7 minutes.
3: I've shot someone.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 1: I nearly died from lung failure before 2 years old.
> 2: I've ridden my mountain bike through city streets a distance of 3 miles in 7 minutes.
> 3: I've shot someone.


I would hope neither 1 nor 3 were correct but i guess one has to be >.>
i'll guess 3 is a lie (please tell me it's a lie...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 23, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I would hope neither 1 nor 3 were correct but i guess one has to be >.>
> i'll guess 3 is a lie (please tell me it's a lie...)


damn...you got it right first try. and #1 took place within the first hour after I was born.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> damn...you got it right first try. and #1 took place within the first hour after I was born.


You really need to stop almost dying... and actually dying is not a good alternative at all...

1. If I focus on anything slightly stressful during a meal, I can't eat or else I will choke or get close to it
2. I almost died when I was born
3. There is some guy on steam rn spamming me with csgo memes and it's bugging the hell out of me >.>;


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 23, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> You really need to stop almost dying... and actually dying is not a good alternative at all...
> 
> 1. If I focus on anything slightly stressful during a meal, I can't eat or else I will choke or get close to it
> 2. I almost died when I was born
> 3. There is some guy on steam rn spamming me with csgo memes and it's bugging the hell out of me >.>;


i'm a say #2 for the hell of it, but even if i get it right i can't post another 3 because i can't think of anything else to post.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> i'm a say #2 for the hell of it, but even if i get it right i can't post another 3 because i can't think of anything else to post.


Nope, I was born with pneumonia and to my understanding I was quite close to death (side effect was reactive airway disease tho :/)


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh shoot. lemme think of some outlandish things.......
1: I earned my varsity letter in the 100 breaststroke.
2: I've attempted suicide once
2: Some odd feeling that I can't pinpoint compels me to watch zootopia twice a month.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Oh shoot. lemme think of some outlandish things.......
> 1: I earned my varsity letter in the 100 breaststroke.
> 2: I've attempted suicide once
> 2: Some odd feeling that I can't pinpoint compels me to watch zootopia twice a month.


(2 things: 1: you should read the OP and take a guess at mine so we don't have 2 trains of this at once.
2: 2 doesn't come after 2, 3 does)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 23, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Oh shoot. lemme think of some outlandish things.......
> 1: I earned my varsity letter in the 100 breaststroke.
> 2: I've attempted suicide once
> 2: Some odd feeling that I can't pinpoint compels me to watch zootopia twice a month.


yours is 3, you know why you watch it twice a month lol.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> yours is 3, you know why you watch it twice a month lol.


Well correct. It is 3, but not for your reason. I actually don't know why. I only watch it ONCE per month. I don't have the time to watch it twice.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm late to the party, but dang, Abysal is going to run out of truths and lies to tell lol


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 23, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> I'm late to the party, but dang, Abysal is going to run out of truths and lies to tell lol


already has run out lol


----------



## Jarren (Oct 23, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> already has run out lol


Wanna let pineapplez pick up the torch if you're drawing a blank?


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 23, 2016)

I have typed 33 pages in a 7 hour interval
Return of the Jedi is my favorite Star Wars movie
Batman is my favorite superhero


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm guessing the third?


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 24, 2016)

Correct. It's Spider-Man, not Batman.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 24, 2016)

1. I have a form of dysphagia.

2. I've been on a storm chasing tour and saw a landspout.

3. The place I grew up was diverse, and was on the border of many cultural boundaries overlapping.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 24, 2016)

Ok, so I guess it's my turn?

1. I can play the piano

2. I often study complex things (such as Quantum Mechanics and Arabic) for fun

3. I am a PC elitist


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2016)

I went bungee jumping.
I'm gay.
I left my country.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 24, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> 1. I have a form of dysphagia.
> 
> 2. I've been on a storm chasing tour and saw a landspout.
> 
> 3. The place I grew up was diverse, and was on the border of many cultural boundaries overlapping.





Mr. Fox said:


> I went bungee jumping.
> I'm gay.
> I left my country.


Sorry guys, but please read the OP.
Things will get out of hand otherwise.

Also, I hope it was ok with Abyssal (and everyone here) that I followed up TidesofFate's post?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 24, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Sorry guys, but please read the OP
> 
> Things will get out of hand otherwise.


This. Otherwise it'll just become a mess. 


*Insert Clever Name said:


> Ok, so I guess it's my turn?
> 
> 1. I can play the piano
> 
> ...


I'll say number 1 is the lie.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 24, 2016)

it was technically still RandomNinja's turn lol


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 24, 2016)

ikr. I even said "read the op or we will have more lies going than the national debt" and then everyone just started giving their own without even answering anyone else's


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 24, 2016)

PSA: Always read the OP or else everybody will die except Kim Jong Un because he is god of North Korea ;D


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 24, 2016)

Jarren said:


> This. Otherwise it'll just become a mess.
> 
> I'll say number 1 is the lie.


Yes.

I'll let you guys decide whose turn it is lol. I don't want to be the cause of this chaos, and I didn't mean to add to it.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 24, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> 1. I have a form of dysphagia.
> 
> 2. I've been on a storm chasing tour and saw a landspout.
> 
> 3. The place I grew up was diverse, and was on the border of many cultural boundaries overlapping.


I'm going to randomly guess on these. 2




Mr. Fox said:


> I went bungee jumping.
> I'm gay.
> I left my country.


3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> 3


2

What, just because I'm a furry that automatically makes me gay?

Wow such stereotyping.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> 2
> 
> What, just because I'm a furry that automatically makes me gay?
> 
> Wow such stereotyping.


To be fair, most are either gay or bisexual, and he could have thought you threw that in there for reverse psychology. (I suspected as much)


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 24, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I'm going to randomly guess on these. 2



nope


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Wow such stereotyping.




Oh so you are free of use this...


----------



## wishai (Oct 24, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> nope



So... One

I am hopefully about you

After of you discurss to favor of Trump... that would no so worse.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 24, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'll let you guys decide whose turn it is lol. I don't want to be the cause of this chaos, and I didn't mean to add to it.


So, having guessed yours correctly, I'll go.

1. I intend to vote for Trump in the general election, but I'll probably be voting democrat for most of my local positions.
2. I have more range-time than most police officers I know.
3. I have been on national TV before.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> 2
> 
> What, just because I'm a furry that automatically makes me gay?
> 
> Wow such stereotyping.


I thought it was too obvious.


MadKiyo said:


> nope


3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> To be fair, most are either gay or bisexual, and he could have thought you threw that in there for reverse psychology. (I suspected as much)


OK, you got me, that was a baited question. I just needed to gauge responses.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> 3



Correct. I grew up in a small town with like, 99% white people. Besides snowfall and halloween, I never saw another kid outside of school. Just a quiet town with families who hadn't moved outta town in decades. Despite that, no, no one resented people of other ethnicity or skin color, just the town was almost unchanging and naturally and understandably unfamiliar to people outside the region. As a result, it was generic McAmerican small town with a noticable case of introversion.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 25, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Correct. I grew up in a small town with like, 99% white people. Besides snowfall and halloween, I never saw another kid outside of school. Just a quiet town with families who hadn't moved outta town in decades. Despite that, no, no one resented people of other ethnicity or skin color, just the town was almost unchanging and naturally and understandably unfamiliar to people outside the region. As a result, it was generic McAmerican small town with a noticable case of introversion.


I'm actually in a similar situation, although not quite as bad as you described it. Pretty well cut off except for a couple small villages and a small city nearby. I only really socialize with the small number of people in my grade, which probably isn't the best for my social health...


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 25, 2016)

Jarren said:


> So, having guessed yours correctly, I'll go.
> 
> 1. I intend to vote for Trump in the general election, but I'll probably be voting democrat for most of my local positions.
> 2. I have more range-time than most police officers I know.
> 3. I have been on national TV before.


2


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> 2


Nope. You'd be surprised how little firearms training cops in my state need to undergo.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 25, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Nope. You'd be surprised how little firearms training cops in my state need to undergo.


1


----------



## tales (Oct 25, 2016)

3?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

tales said:


> 3?


BINGO! I hope to be, one day, but I've never even been on local TV. You're up, tales.



TidesofFate said:


> 1


Negative. I won't go into detail, but as much as I detest Trump, you couldn't pay me to vote for Hillary.


----------



## tales (Oct 25, 2016)

I eat oatmeal for almost every breakfast
I would vote for Trump over Hillary.
I am gay.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 25, 2016)

#1, you would get sick of it.....maybe


----------



## tales (Oct 25, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> #1, you would get sick of it.....maybe


Nope! I eat it with different stuff (i.e. adding cinnamon, apples, blueberries, etc), so it doesn't get that repetitive. Plus, it's only 1 meal, the others I change up quite frequently.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

tales said:


> I eat oatmeal for almost every breakfast
> I would vote for Trump over Hillary.
> I am gay.


I vote 2. You don't seem like the kind of person who's willing to stoop low enough to vote for either of them.


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

tales said:


> I eat oatmeal for almost every breakfast
> I would vote for Trump over Hillary.
> I am gay.


3?... like the RAPOSA?


----------



## tales (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai said:


> 3?... like the RAPOSA?


#3 is the lie. You win.


Jarren said:


> I vote 2. You don't seem like the kind of person who's willing to stoop low enough to vote for either of them.


I never said I would vote for them, just that I would vote for them OVER Hillary. 3rd party FTW. Literally, I would vote for either of the two major 3rd party candidates.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Oct 25, 2016)

wishai said:


> 3?... like the RAPOSA?


Your turn wishai. Two truths and a lie.


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

1. You know me.
2. I love it.
3. I am alive.


----------



## wishai (Oct 25, 2016)

tales said:


> I never said I would vote for them, just that I would vote for them OVER Hillary. 3rd party FTW. Literally, I would vote for either of the two major 3rd party candidates.



I'm proud of you.



tales said:


> #3 is the lie. You win.


 
I knew it! Cursed RAPOSA.


----------



## TidesofFate (Oct 26, 2016)

wishai said:


> 1. You know me.
> 2. I love it.
> 3. I am alive.


1


----------



## tales (Oct 26, 2016)

3. XD


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 26, 2016)

2.

If I win, I will give RandomNinja11 my turn (his turn still hasn't been made up), although I'm assuming it's #1


----------



## wishai (Oct 26, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> 2.
> 
> If I win, I will give RandomNinja11 my turn (his turn still hasn't been made up), although I'm assuming it's #1


Yes, you win... 
As I told to Yakamaru... in
forums.furaffinity.net: GOOD MOONING!!!


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 26, 2016)

wishai said:


> Yes, you win...
> As I told to Yakamaru... in
> forums.furaffinity.net: GOOD MOONING!!!


how the bloody hell was anyone supposed to understand that gibberish...?


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 26, 2016)

wishai said:


> Yes, you win...
> As I told to Yakamaru... in
> forums.furaffinity.net: GOOD MOONING!!!





*Insert Clever Name said:


> 2.
> 
> If I win, I will give RandomNinja11 my turn (his turn still hasn't been made up), although I'm assuming it's #1





RandomNinja11 said:


> ikr. I even said "read the op or we will have more lies going than the national debt" and then everyone just started giving their own without even answering anyone else's


Ditto.

 Your move, RanfomNinja11


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 27, 2016)

Is this game still going on?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 28, 2016)

I honestly have no idea who's turn it is anymore...


----------



## Jarren (Oct 28, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Is this game still going on?


Yes. We're waiting on RandomNinja11 to post.



RandomNinja11 said:


> I honestly have no idea who's turn it is anymore...


Strangely enough, it's yours.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 28, 2016)

Well ok, I guess... I'll just repost because why the hell not?

1. If I focus on anything slightly stressful during a meal, I can't eat or else I will choke or get close to it
2. I almost died when I was born
3. There is some guy on steam rn spamming me with csgo memes and it's bugging the hell out of me >.>; (EDIT: pretaining to back when I posted this)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 28, 2016)

#1


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 28, 2016)

3.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 28, 2016)

2


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Oct 28, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I honestly have no idea who's turn it is anymore...





*Insert Clever Name said:


> 2.
> 
> If I win, I will give RandomNinja11 my turn (his turn still hasn't been made up), although I'm assuming it's #1


I won that one, so yes, it is your turn.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 29, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> 3.


you win, 3 was a lie. He actually spammed me a little bit before with this video


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 29, 2016)

OK, my turn. 

1. I've never seen an episode of Game Of Thrones.

2. I have a thing for chick flicks.

3. I have smoked pot twice in my entire life.


----------



## Skylge (Oct 29, 2016)

Gambling on 1


----------



## Jarren (Oct 29, 2016)

Gonna go with three.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 29, 2016)

guess i'll take 2 then


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 29, 2016)

You guessed correctly, RandomNinja11.  That was a tough one, huh?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll just give it to @Skylge because I don't have anything left... xD


----------



## Skylge (Oct 29, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> I'll just give it to @Skylge because I don't have anything left... xD



Allrighty, here the three options, 2 truths 1 lie:

1. I ate a whole surströmming part once
2. I ate a whole squid once
3. I ate a whole grasshopper once


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 29, 2016)

1. sounds grossest so i'll vote that


----------



## Jarren (Oct 29, 2016)

I say 2.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 29, 2016)

i'm going with 3


----------



## Skylge (Oct 29, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> 1. sounds grossest so i'll vote that



Sure does, Your turn again


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Oct 30, 2016)

Whoever wants it, be first to take the turn, I'm still out of things lol


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

Whoever?
Ain't who, but... whatever.

1. You smurf you.
2. You smurf me.
3. I smurf you.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Oct 31, 2016)

wut


----------



## Jarren (Oct 31, 2016)

Umm...
I'll go with 3.
If anyone's gonna smurf me, it's gonna be me.


----------



## wishai (Oct 31, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Umm...
> I'll go with 3.
> If anyone's gonna smurf me, it's gonna be me.


Only you are capable to confirm this...
I smurf you?


----------



## Jarren (Oct 31, 2016)

wishai said:


> Only you are capable to confirm this...
> I smurf you?


Most certainly not.


----------



## wishai (Nov 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Most certainly not.


Well... someone?


But of course, it's your turn...


----------



## Jarren (Nov 1, 2016)

Okay then... 

1. I didn't dress up for Halloween this year.
2. I wore braces from 6th through 9th grade.
3. I'm allergic to garlic.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Okay then...
> 
> 1. I didn't dress up for Halloween this year.
> 2. I wore braces from 6th through 9th grade.
> 3. I'm allergic to garlic.


2?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Okay then...
> 
> 1. I didn't dress up for Halloween this year.
> 2. I wore braces from 6th through 9th grade.
> 3. I'm allergic to garlic.


3


----------



## Jarren (Nov 1, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> 3


You are correct. That would be my father who has that allergy. 

Your turn.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Here goes?
1. I collect Vinyl
2. I have experience directing and managing stage productions
3. I met Harrison Ford


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 4, 2016)

1.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2016)

2.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 4, 2016)

3.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 4, 2016)

you guys do know i'm next right?


----------



## Jarren (Nov 4, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> you guys do know i'm next right?


You vanished for two days. We assumed the worst. Let's just roll with what's posted now.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 4, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> Here goes?
> 1. I collect Vinyl
> 2. I have experience directing and managing stage productions
> 3. I met Harrison Ford


I guess 4, because I'm bored and want to post some random crap but all the other options are taken.


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 4, 2016)

2


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> 2


yakamaru already took 2 ya dingus


----------



## TidesofFate (Nov 4, 2016)

RandomNinja11 said:


> yakamaru already took 2 ya dingus


The right answer hasn't been confirmed. I just want to see if I got it right, jeez. It's just a game. Lighten up.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 4, 2016)

Just got a message from @MaximusLupis  and apparently I guessed correctly. I'll yield my turn to @Abyssalrider , as he was skipped.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 4, 2016)

1: Riding my mountain bike I can cover 2 & 1/2 miles in just over seven minutes.
2: I can hold my breath for 20 seconds while swimming following a dive to the bottom of a 16 foot deep pond
3: I've jumped out of the bed of a moving truck.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2016)

1


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 4, 2016)

3


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Nov 4, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> The right answer hasn't been confirmed. I just want to see if I got it right, jeez. It's just a game. Lighten up.


Don't take it personally, I'm sarcastic to everyone  (because why not...)


----------



## ariamis (Nov 4, 2016)

2


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 4, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> 3


You got it right


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 4, 2016)

My turn.

1. I cried when Optimus Prime died in Transformers: The Movie (1986)
2. I was elected president of my school band back in the 8th grade.
3.  I wasted most of my summer this year binge watching the first nine seasons of Big Bang Theory.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 4, 2016)

2


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 4, 2016)

1


----------



## ariamis (Nov 4, 2016)

1


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 4, 2016)

You guessed correctly, Yakamaru.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 5, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> You guessed correctly, Yakamaru.


You have no heart


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> You have no heart


Believe me, it was a hard choice. I almost cried on that scene myself. Almost. A lot of the young'ins doesn't even know what Duran is talking about. And I was born 3 years after the movie was made. 

1. Contrary to popular belief, I have actually done a wide range of drugs
2. I have a love/hate relationship with conflicts in general
3. I've had eye surgery


----------



## Jarren (Nov 5, 2016)

I'll go with #1 here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I'll go with #1 here.


Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Jarren (Nov 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Correct. Your turn.


1. I'm missing one of my digits from an unfortunate fireworks accident.
2. My high school class built a fort in the school auditorium over night and defended it the following morning.
3. I have worked as a swim instructor.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Jarren said:


> 1. I'm missing one of my digits from an unfortunate fireworks accident.
> 2. My high school class built a fort in the school auditorium over night and defended it the following morning.
> 3. I have worked as a swim instructor.


2.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 5, 2016)

1


----------



## Jarren (Nov 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> 1


Correct. All of my digits and limbs are still very firmly attached to my body.

Your turn.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 5, 2016)

1. For the past week and a half I haven't thrown trash away in the trash can at my school.
2. I've made a ramp made of snow that launched people 5 feet in the air.
3. I've chugged a 16 oz. bottle of coke with two bags of pop rocks in my mouth.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

3


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 5, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> 3


dayum, you're correct, dude.
















I so want to try it though.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Well, at least put a tarp down first.

1.  No longer have a gallbladder
2. Only one testicle
3. Full feeling in only 9 fingers


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 5, 2016)

#2, there is no fucking way...


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Nov 5, 2016)

3?


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 5, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> #2, there is no fucking way...



Correct. Too late for a Lance Armstrong joke? Or Tom Green?


----------

